# [gelöst] Welches Grafiktablett?

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

nach vielen Jahren hat sich der Stift meines Wacom Volito verabschiedet. Ich würde mir jetzt gerne ein neues, etwas größeres Grafiktablett zulegen. Benutzen will ich es mit Gimp & Inkscape zur Bildbearbeitung und für Composings.

Von Wacom scheint mir Das Intuos Pro M oder Pro M SE interessant zu sein. Das relativ teuer ist, aber wohl voll unterstützt wird. Zwischenzeitlich gibt es ja auch noch weitere - günstigere -  Hersteller wie Huion, die anscheinend mit Linux arbeiten...

Wer nutzt denn Grafiktabletts und wie gut werden die unterstützt? 

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sat Mar 04, 2017 2:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## artbody

ich hab hier ein UGEE,

M1000L Ugee 10x6" Grafik-Tablet 24 Express-Keys (4000 LPI 2048 Druckstufen) mit Stift

ich muß aber jedes mal wenn ich einen Kernelupdate mache die DIGImend kernel drivers neu einspielen.

gut das Ding kostet auch nicht die Welt , etwas über 50€ und zum Zeichnen mit Gimp und Inkskape, sowie etwas mit Blender geht schon.  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Ich hab hier ein Wacom Bamboo CTL-470. Ich benutze es nur von Zeit zu Zeit, aber es läuft vollkommen problemlos.

----------

## uhai

die Treiber kommen immer noch vom linuxwacomporject, oder?

uhai

----------

## l3u

Also ich hab x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom installiert im Kernel HID_WACOM. Ich glaube, das war's …

----------

## uhai

bin wieder bei Wacom gelandet, da weiss man was man bekommt....

Danke für den input

uhai

----------

## l3u

Und? Was isses geworden?

----------

